# Passive car eq



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

K I have a 93 t bird kenwood head unit cd with hd radio pioneer 5x8 front and rear 12 sq hifonics sub fosgate 4-400 running speakers mono block running sub Iam wanting to add half din clarion passive 7 band eq any advice? Thanks al


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Just like any other component if you misuse it or don't know how to adjust it it will become a headache. With a little practice and some patience it will be a great addition. One thing I would look into is if your radio doens't offer the same feature. Some of the upper end Kenwood units will have a multi band EQ built in. One last thing that you didn't mention is whether or not you have additional amps to power the speakers. Most 1/2 din EQ's and trunk mount EQ's will be set up to manipulate a low level signal and will not have any effect on the speakers driven off the radio.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes ma'am running four channel amp off my kenwood


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

In my humble opinion, a properly installed system (speakers in the right places, aimed. Installer RTA'd the system and adjusted gains and crossover points) you shouldn't need to every need equalization.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Andre said:


> In my humble opinion, a properly installed system (speakers in the right places, aimed. Installer RTA'd the system and adjusted gains and crossover points) you shouldn't need to every need equalization.


ok well Iam dealing with fords small speakers aka 5x7 front and rear so a sub is almost a must and I believe in my thoughts it will b worth te trouble I was just wondering what the experts on this site felt like


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ah. Well if you plan on replacing the four full range speakers in the future and want some adjustment then I would probably buy the Audio Control Three.2. However if you just want the tailor the subs volume with the stock speakers then the Audio Control Epicenter with the dashmount rotory control would help find that happy medium while giving you the ablity to crank the sub for those certain songs and vice versa for the mellow stuff


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

The head unit has a adjustment for that Iam
Looking at a clarion 7 band passive eg as I just
Came
Into some infinity coaxial speakers so between the both I think it will sound a lot better money is a issue and the clarion will fit in the half
Din opening that I have above the head unit if u no of one better thwn that under a 100 dollars let
Me
No


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

Especially since you aren't shelling out extra cash, except on the install, it should be a no brainer. Of course proper alignment, timing, phase and crossover point should be explored sometimes when you are given lemons you should make lemonade. Ford didn't put a whole lot of effort into the OEM locations and sometimes an EQ is the best way to overcome those horrible spots. I would put it in and have fun toying with it to your hearts desire, while keeping your eyes on the road of course!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

https://www.woofersetc.com/p-7779-b...ric-eq-with-bass-processor-and-aux-input.aspx

This over the Clarion


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

I believe my head unit has three band with great sub control and adjustments where my car lacks is in the vocal dep as well as tweaking the sub and the unit that was just suggested is about
The same
Only diff head unit is kenwood excel on 597


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok so when you say vocals are you having a problem with hearing them or that they are muffled. If so I will suggest you change the speakers first, I see by your post you have aquired some infinity's is that just one pair for 2? You may not need thet EQ at all since your headunit does the same basic functions already


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Two pair and they just aren't right and the car has a spot half din where a small eq will fit right in I have plenty of amp a four channel fosgate 400-4 and Phoenix gold sub amp older square hi fonics sub in a ported box that's what Iam
Working with and wS thinking that with more adjustability it would sound better 
Maybe I just want
More adjustment not sure


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Then I believe you are going the right route, if I still doens't sound right, try adding some foam baffles behind the speakers.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Andre said:


> Then I believe you are going the right route, if I still doens't sound right, try adding some foam baffles behind the speakers.


ok where does one find these baffles might put them in when I change speakers if they help main speakers are cut off about 120 hz


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

parts express online, but most local car audio shops would probably have them


http://www.parts-express.com/cat/waterproof-foam-speaker-baffles/419


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Well gang I put the infinity reference coaaxils with the little xt foam things in the front doors and wow what a difference as far as eq I will take a hard look at both of them but the difference between old pioneer co axils and new infinitys well just wow is all I can say


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

And at this point after carefully looking at the eq I don't think it will help me as I give up all the controls on my head unit so I would actually lose a lot of control over the sub so for now it's just the head unit now if they made one that just equalized the signal it would work kinda like in the old days where u used a tape monitor loop but thanks for the help and I may take a second look at the eq suggested again thanks big al


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm glad that you've got things up and running and like how it sounds. Good luck with your search for the perfect sound.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Why can't they make a eq that just adjust the sound in how ever many bands it says without spitting it into sep channels like the old radio shack home eq that went through the tape monitor loop that would b perfect if they could but I doubt that anyone does


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Can you clarify what you mean?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Most 4-7 "band" in dash EQs do just that, they will not EQ a specific freq i.e. 1khz but a range, think of them more like tone controls but instead of just Bass and Treble you get Midbass and LowBass and Midhigh...etc. If you want true EQ control you have to go with a 30 band trunk mount device


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok back in the late eighties radio shack had a twelve band eq that has set values that went through the tape monitor loop what I would like is a eq that just had set values of the center freq that adjust without breaking it up to frot and rear so that it just generaly adjusted the sound without messing with front to back! If that makes any sense


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

This?

http://pyramidcaraudio.com/sku/903G...Booster-Graphic-Equalizer-Amplifier-200-Watts


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

No I don't think they even make what Iam
Wanting
Let
Me go back to the drawing board so to speak and get my ducks in a row so to speak and get back to everyone shortly alan


----------

